# Remote Sensor on DVD Player broken?



## RowanAlba (Jul 10, 2007)

I have a Pacific DVD1002W player and thought my remote had become faulty so I purchased a new remote. This new one doesn't work either. I am now thinking that it might be the remote sensor on the machine itself. Has anybody come across this problem before and been able to work it out? Cheers


----------



## john_gee (Nov 1, 2007)

Check the remote you have (original) If you have a mobile phone with a camera/digital camera/webcam - point the remote at it and it will glow on the screen when you press any button. This will tell you if the remote is working and that the batteries are ok.

You may have bought a replacement for the dvd1002 not the dvd1002w. see http://www.genuinecopies.tv/remotes/brands/pacific.htm

As for the sensor, these can have dry joints from time to time, fairly unusual. Just remove the lid and you'll see the sensor - re solder it if required.


----------



## RowanAlba (Jul 10, 2007)

Thanks John...will try this...much appreciated


----------



## RowanAlba (Jul 10, 2007)

Hi folks and a Merry Christmas to you all! I would have replied earlier but unfortunately my computer connection went down for around 8 weeks and I had many a battle with my ISP. I tried as you suggested, John, both remotes work (including the original) and I had a look at the sensor itself which doesn't seem to need soldering. Any other advice would be very much appreciated


----------

